# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal dari Pd Pinang Jaksel

## babuy

Salam kenal buat anggora Forum Koi-s.. saya Babuy dari Pd Pinang Jaksel.. saat ini baru punya kolam sekitar 6 bulan yang lalu dan ingin belajar tentang bagaimana memelihara ikan koi yang baik dan benar

----------


## Gold

salam kenal pak

----------

